# Grate Wall of Fire?



## firemark (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, due to budget constraints, we are delaying the insert for now. I bought a 26" Grate Wall of Fire and a 26" Reflective Fireback with it to get us by until 2011. All of the reviews I found were surprisingly good for the Grate, and the customer service rep. was very friendly and helpful on the phone. This allows us to save, and pay cash for a top notch stove/insert in the future.

What's your thoughts on the Grate Wall of Fire? I can't find any info. in the archives.


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 3, 2010)

Just checked out their web site. http://www.gratewalloffire.com/

That's a great idea especially for shallow fireplace. I wouldn't mind getting one of those. Please report back with your impressions.


----------



## firemark (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. I can't wait to see how this thing works. Their website has lots of positive customer reviews. Like I said, this is a stopgap until I decide on insert or stove. We don't have brutal winters here in Dixie, but, it can stay below freezing for days here in the winter. To be honest, my wood-burning started as an emergency heat source, and now it's become a hobby.


----------



## pkelecy (Dec 14, 2010)

Firemark,  

How has the Great Wall of Fire grate worked out for you?  I'm considering getting one, and would love to hear what you think of it.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Grate Wall of Fail...read his follow up.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/65112/


----------



## lsirois (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a grate wall of fire and fireback (still have it somewhere in the garage).  It did work well for auto-feeding the fire, i.e. drop the logs from the top and the fire kind of just keeps going no poking required.  I could not feel a difference in heat output though.  Maybe it did help a bit, but I felt like the fireplace was sucking too much air out of the house and up the chimney to be able to feel any improvement the grate made.  I then purchased fireplace doors from Home Depot....that didn't really do much either.  I finally ended up buying a pellet insert.  That made a world of difference!  We moved last year and I had a wood insert installed soon after moving in.  A standard fireplace just can't even come close to the heat produced by a pellet or wood stove...even with the grate wall of fire.


----------



## pkelecy (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, despite the mixed reviews I decided to order one and give it a try.  They have a 30-day money back guarantee, so if I don't like it I'll just return it.  I was originally thinking of an insert, but my wife and I like the look of an open fire, and we couldn't find any that really preserved that.  We want the fire mainly for ambiance, and not so much for heating.  Having said that, we would like it to be warm and that's what's currently lacking.  Hopefully this grate will help.  The fireplace does have glass doors and there's an ash trap in the floor.  So I'm thinking that maybe the ash trap can provide air for the fire (since it connects to the outside) which would eliminate the heat loss from the house.  So with the doors close and the ash trap slightly open, maybe I can actually get some heat out!  We'll see.

I still plan to get wood stove, but an actual floor standing unit that I can put in basement.  From what I've read those are really the best for burning wood and don't require a fan to do it.

Pat


----------



## Renovation (Dec 14, 2010)

pkelecy said:
			
		

> I still plan to get wood stove, but an actual floor standing unit that I can put in basement.  From what I've read those are really the best for burning wood and don't require a fan to do it.
> 
> Pat



Hi Pat,

Just a head-up:  from what I've seen, a quality insert in your main area is often more efficient for heating than a stove in your basement that has to heat your basement and then get the air upstairs.  You might want to read some more, and see if you change your mind.


----------



## johnray13 (Dec 15, 2010)

My dad is an open fire guy and has been looking for a grate on Craigslist so I ordered one for him for Christmas.  I'll post his hearsay review in a couple weeks.

John


----------

